# Best Water Views Near Entertainment Gyms



## blkhwkcc (Feb 9, 2014)

Looking for a place to rent I will be moving in a couple months and I would like to have a water view. I have been looking at apartments in Al deem Island or Marina Square Im looking for a great water view but Also would like to be where A lot happens. Im a city Type and like to be near Social Hang outs and Stuff and Like Yacht clubs etc.

Any Suggestions?

Thanks in Advance

Matt


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Marina Square is on Al Reem Island. But nothing happens on Al Reem apart from supermarkets and cafes. The best sea views with things to do nearby are on the Corniche.


----------

